# Too hard for this forums "roofers"



## Adam (Nov 27, 2015)

im a roofer not a framer, I am wanting to build a wall between an already existing wall and a ridge on an already existing roof, there is a small valley between the two the existing wall is an add on to the old house, I plan to wall one side over a small valley between the two and create a new valley going the opposite way.. any ideas?


----------



## gigsguy (Jan 21, 2016)

*Why to hard man?*

i think its a good place to interact with roofers.


----------

